# Unusual Nest



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I spotted this nest in our next door neighbor's tree.
Anyone know what kind of bird (or whatever) occupies a nest like this.

A lot of work seems to have gone into building it.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Some kind of Weaver????


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a nest like that in my collection. It was given to me 10 years ago by someone that found it in the winter, in a tree near a creek. I used to know what kind of birds built that kind of a nest but I just can't remember right now. If it comes to me I'll let you know. 
Maybe you could get a picture of the creators. Its a very cool nest.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Robins right some kind of Weaver bird nest. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Some kind of Weaver????


Yes...that's what I was trying to think of. Pretty obvious...silly me!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Some kind of Weaver????


I believe you're right. Thanks. 

I had never heard of that bird. According to the links below, I'v never seen any birds in the yard that resemble them.  
There are quite a few very dark birds that have bright yellow beaks that I've been trying to get a picture of, but they're always on the move.  

Anyone interested in learning a bit more about the Weaver here are a couple links.

I would say the male in this link is going to have to start over if he wants to attract a female. 
His nest isn't very to neat & tidy.  
http://www.junglephotos.com/africa/afanimals/birds/weavernest.shtml

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weaver

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

that one picture with all the nests in that palm tree just gave me chills. i think about the winds and monsoon season, i would be a nervous wreck.



> Maybe you could get a picture of the creators. Its a very cool nest.


that would be great and agree it is a cool nest.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

If you want to see a picture of a weaver bird.....take a peek at my avatar. Weavie is an African Weaver Red Bishop and as of last Feb 4th, he has been living in my aviary for 21 YEARS. He just molted into his breeding colors again so he is still healthy and looks like the avatar. Off season he looks like a tiny brown sparrow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

could be a house sparrow , they like to make nests like that when they can , seen one just like that at the burger king once and the owners were house sparrows sittin there lookin back at me so thats what Im gonna have to say


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> could be a house sparrow , they like to make nests like that when they can , seen one just like that at the burger king once and the owners were house sparrows sittin there lookin back at me so thats what Im gonna have to say


Yes, very possible a sparrow as the sparrows are in the weaver bird family.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Do you have orioles?*

They are the most predominant weavers in the US.

The African weavers do it colony style with many birds taking over a tree.

Anyone ever notice how the weavers around the world are usually yellow and black, orange and black or red and black?

I would not be at all surprised if the sparrows mentioned above had moved into another birds nest. Still, they can be pretty creative when they can't find a hole to enter first. One thing I've noticed about sparrows is that they usually bring some paper, plastic or other material into their nest building. This one looks pure grass but if that's all that is around, it could be so.

Cool nest anyway.

Bill


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cindy, please send that picture to Paul Watson at [email protected]

He'll be able to tell you...guaranteed!  

Hugs

Shi


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice neat looking nest! I thought it would be a larger bird and was surprised how small a weaver is! Never seen one before. Thanks for the link and Little bird, nice to know you have one in your aviary!

Lindi


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I think it is a squirrels nest.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Grim said:


> I think it is a squirrels nest.


That is a real possibility........how big is the nest???? The pic is deceiving.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hummingbird nest?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Nope*

They are tiny with just a cup made of spiderwebs in the middle. It is an interesting nest. As fresh as it looks, you'd think someone would see the birds. That would give the answer for sure.

Bill


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> It is an interesting nest.
> *As fresh as it looks, you'd think someone would see the birds. That would give the answer for sure.*
> 
> Bill


I've been keeping any eye on it when I'm outside & have yet to see any activity whatsoever.
I don't know how long the nest has been there as I just noticed it recently. However, a couple moved in not too long ago & they have a Great Dane.

Could it be that whoever was occupying that lovely nest packed up & moved somewhere else, because of the dog. 

Shi's friend, that she mentioned in post #6, guessed that it was some type of Wren.

Cindy


----------

